# Gerber Sportsman Multi-Tool Knife/Pliers Review



## Phil Elmore (Feb 10, 2005)

I own many products by Gerber Legendary Blades.  For quite some time my daily carry was the popular EZ-Out, first in 440 series and then in ATS-34.  I no longer carry those knives, but Gerber is still around and still producing items of interest to me.  My latest acquisition is the Gerber Sportsman Multi-Plier (600 series).






_The Gerber Sportsman Multi-Tool (600 series)._

The Sportsman Multi-Plier is a fifteen-function multitool made in the USA of imported and domestic components.  It ships with a simple Nylon sheath (made in China).  The sheath has a hook-and-loop closure and is of reasonable thickness, though the single vertical belt loop is a bit lightweight.  Stitching and finish are of adequate quality for daily use and carry (at least in the short term).





_The Nylon sheath included is rudimentary but functional._





_The needle-nose pliers incorporate wire cutters and a wire crimper (below the pivot)._

Those who've seen the movie _Blade_ remember the "assault pliers" scene in which a vampire snaps open a multitool to deploy the jaws and pull another vampire's fangs.  A firm snap of the wrist will cause the Multi-Plier's needlenose jaws to slide out and lock into place.  Spring-loaded metal push buttons on either side of the tool sit in sliding tracks and must be pushed simultaneously before the jaws can be retracted.  The jaws themselves contain fine traction grooves, an enlarged circular section (which is serrated) and a pair of wire cutters.  Opposite the pliers pivot is a wire crimper.





_With the pliers head retracted into the body of the tool..._





_...a firm wrist snap will release and lock the jaws in place._

The pliers work reasonably well but always feel a little shaky because the sliding pliers head has a little play in it when locked in place within the handle halves.  The action of the pliers (not to mention the slide-out feature) was a little gritty out of the packaging, but smoothed right up with use.  The same was true for the grooved plastic tabs that form the lock releases for the interior tools.  After a few openings they operated much more smoothly than the did straight from the plastic clamshell.  The springs used to retain the locks are clearly visible when looking through the inside of the handle halves.  (Gerber's packaging proclaims this the Saf-T Plus locking system, "The safest, strongest, most durable lock available." Like many multitools, the handle halves bear abbreviated sections of marking for metric and English distance measurements.





_Pressing the spring-loaded buttons on both sides allows the user to retract the pliers._

The interior tools cannot be opened (nor the handles separated) unless the pliers are deployed.  Fit and finish of the components is good, though you'll either love or hate the rounded, bead-blasted look, feel, and construction of the various drivers and blades.  The Sportsman Multi-Plier contains a caplifter, can opener, awl, file, primary knife blade (which is partially serrated and roughly three and a half inches long), and two flat-head screwdrivesr (the tip of the file can serve as a large flat-head screwdriver, too).  There is also a slide-out lanyard ring.





_Sliding these spring-loaded, grooved plastic tabs releases the interior locking tools._

Most of the tools are easily deployed, though I found folding out the can-opener (which has no nail nick or other protrusion) a little awkward.  The through-cut nail nicks in the file, knife blade, and awl make it easier to open these tools (but you won't mistake these for one-hand-open implements).  Once open, the tools remain firmly in place with no play.





_The tool includes a file,two flat-head screwdrivers in different sizes, a caplifter, and an awl._

Thanks to its rounded surfaces, the Multi-Plier feels comfortable in the hand.  Overall fit and finish are pretty good  -- particularly when you consider the low price of this tool. I've seen it some stores for under $22 USD (as of this writing) and some discount stores sell it for even less than that.  The pliers do rattle a little in their housing once locked in place, but I can live with that.





_The Multi-plier bears a partially serrated primary blade, can opener, Phillips-head screwdriver, and fold-out lanyard ring._

Ultimately I'd have to say this is a good tool at a great price if you can find it as cheaply as did I.  Thanks to shrewd marketing, Gerber products are widely available in certain popular discount stores.  It had been a little while since I'd last picked up anything from the company.  

I'm glad I chose the Sportsman Multi-Tool.



------------------------------------------------
*Buy This Tool for 21.95 USD plus shipping*


----------



## Zepp (Feb 10, 2005)

How superior would you say it is to a Leatherman?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 10, 2005)

I've owned the original Gerber multi-tool and a Leatherman. Even though the original multi-tool had the unfortunate habit of pinching the holy hell out of your hand or fingers if the pliers slipped, I used it a lot more than the Leatherman. I found the Gerber blades/tools easier to deploy than the Leatherman, and much easier to close. The only reason I stopped using the Gerber was age. The allen screws were starting to work their way loose all the time and I had sharpened the blade so often, it was about played out. I don't even carry the Leatherman now, and it's in perfect working order.


Cthulhu


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 10, 2005)

It depends on the Leatherman, too.  There are so many models now.  This tool is less expensive than the Leatherman PST;  that makes a difference to some people.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 10, 2005)

I carry, use and sell both brands.. I prefer the Leatherman Wave for general carry, and the Leatherman Crunch for inclusion in my on-board motorcycle tool kits. The tool I *really* like for military/militia/survival use is the Gerber Evolution multi tool, it has 4 interchangeable heads and they run the gamut from a cable cutter to the technician's super long needle nose..


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 10, 2005)

AC,

Have you tried the Victorinox Swisstool?


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 12, 2005)

I've had one of the Gerbers for several years, I've used the hell out of it and it's always worked great.  The reason I picked it over a Leatherman was the fact that you can deploy the pliers with one hand without dropping the thing.


----------

